# Gran Canaria



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi All

Just been offered a job in GC, in Playa del ingles, and im due to fly out this weekend.

Me and my better half are both 31 and have a 4 year old. Was wondering how many are in a similar boat to us, whats the best websites to use for accommodation. 

I've heard San Fernando is fairly cheap for accom, but looking on Fotocasa, there doesnt seem much around. Is it like Tenerife and people just put a for rent sign in the windows and need contacting directly.

anyway would appreciate any feedback or to hear from similar people.

Ian


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A job?

A * J O B*?????

Don't tell anyone or they'll all want one!

Seriously, congratulations on getting something that over 5 million people in Spain are looking for right now. Would you mind telling us what you'll be doing, how you got it, and if you'll be on a full time contract?

As for renting, yes, there will be people who just put a sign in the window, but they're likely to be holiday rentals and so more expensive in high season. You should look for long term rentals, shouldn't you?
Try trovit or enalquiler. Google long term rentals Gran Canaria or alquiler larga duracion Gran Canaria in Google *España*


----------



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've tried enalquiler and fotocasa, suppose being there will help to see areas too.

I found the job on the internet and had a telephone interview sunday. Awaiting confirmation of type of contract with all the t&c's.
Im an accoutant, but the role itself is more admin with some accounts tasks.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Sutty,

Blooming heck!! Congratulations!!!!

I first went to Gran Canaria in 1962, I live on the small island of El Hierro now, but visit at least once a year, its a 45 minute flight from here. I think Gran Canaria is fantastic!!

Playa del Inglés is one of the main tourist resorts, so you will need to find your accommodation elsewhere. My youngest son worked there some years ago, at first he had an apartment in Playa del Ingles in the block called Habitat, he then moved further afield and lived in Arinaga but eventually ended up in San Fernando. San Fernando is within walking distance to Playa del Ingles.

People do put notices in windows "Se Alquilar" for rent. Estate agents usually have rentals.

Try the newspaper La Provincia, there are usually plenty of rentals there for all over the island.

Her who must always be obeyed, says try the website, Right Move, surprisingly there are rentals there.

Wish you well in your new venture, I am sure you will enjoy the island!!


----------

